# Favorite nail colors of all time



## StakeEdward (Feb 2, 2011)

What are your favorite nail colors, ever? You don't necessarily have to own them.

I've just started getting into polishes again after not having painted them much since middle school. Now I'm as addicted to polishes as I am to makeup. These are my favorites (swatches aren't mine):





MAC Bad Fairy





Essie Starry Starry Night...definitely my favorite on this list &amp; one I really wish hadn't been discontinued!

And of course...





OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress...easy to find, but classic and perfect


----------



## Diava (Feb 3, 2011)

ooo this is a toughie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but here are my current fave polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've limited it to 10, which was astonishingly hard lol (but they are in no particular order)

1. Illamasqua - Scorn









2. China Glaze Ruby Pumps





3. China Glaze Dorothy Who?





4. Essie - Demure Vixen





5. GOSH - Rainbow





6. OPI Katy Perry - Teenage Dream





7. OPI Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (layered over frosbite)





8. Make Up Store - Siw





9. OPI Standing Room Only (layered)





this one makes any polish you like holographic, works especially well with neons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

10. China Glaze Mistletoe Kisses





phew that was hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love Mac Bad fairy but I kept that out the list as you'd already mentioned it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: (oh well so much for 10 but I cant believe I forgot these)

China Glaze - Ick-A-Body





OPI - The Show Must Go On





OPI Bring on The Bling





GOSH - Purple Heart





Diava

X


----------



## magosienne (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol i think Ruby Pumps is a must have color, so pretty ! I think my cult favorite polish is by China Glaze, On the rocks. It's a clear polish with tons of blue shimmers. It looks sheer unless you apply three coats, but add just one coat over another polish and you get WOW nails. I will add OPI Ink, so much better than black !

,


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 3, 2011)

Ooh, I really like Dorothy Who? (reminds me of OPI's Absolutely Alice) and the Essie Demure Vixen polishes. One color I forgot to put on my list is OPI's Catch Me in Your Net/Zoya Charla/Orly Halley's Comet:


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 5, 2011)

Loving all those nail polishes ladies!

My favorites so far are:

1. China Glaze For Audrey





- Dorothy who? and Ruby Pumps just like Diava.

-China Glaze Coconut Kiss


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 9, 2011)

My all time favorite is definitely OPI's Merry Midnight





A few others off the top of my head are:

OPI Catch Me In Your Net (it's like a mermaid in a bottle!)





Zoya Crystal (my photo)





Zoya Zara (my photo)





OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui





OPI Jade Is The New Black





OPI Vodka and Caviar (best.red.ever)





China Glaze Ruby Pumps





China Glaze Emerald Sparkle





China Glaze OMG (my photo)





China Glaze For Audrey





...I could go on and on o_o


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 14, 2011)

OPI Absolutely Alice (even if it is a witch to get off, and has the crappiest wear time I've yet to see in ANY polish) &amp; Strawberry Margarita. Chanel Le Vernis in Pirate (long discontinued, and way nicer than Dragon or any of the other red offerings) and Rose Confidentielle. Lippmann Collection in Believe. NARS Purple Rain.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 15, 2011)

I always kick myself that I didn't buy a few bottles of Absolutely Alice when the OPI Alice in Wonderland collection was in stores. I could have sold a bottle &amp; then kept one for myself! It's gorgeous. Dorothy Who? looks like a decent dupe, though, minus the gold glitter.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 17, 2011)

China Glaze Atlantis! I don't own this one and I'm kicking myself because I did see it at Sally Beauty one of the last times I was in there, but thought it was there any time I wanted to pick it up and didn't really have the money (it was near Christmas and I knew I should be buying presents for others not for myself!). I found out later that it isn't part of the regular display, but that the dude who refills the display for them regularly changes out colors and he did drop some off that time, but changed it out to something else on his next visit. ARGH! I guess I have to order online and pay the shipping, I hate that!


----------



## Soomimi (Feb 18, 2011)

I completely love this one oAo!
 



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I really like Dorothy Who? (reminds me of OPI's Absolutely Alice) and the Essie Demure Vixen polishes. One color I forgot to put on my list is OPI's Catch Me in Your Net/Zoya Charla/Orly Halley's Comet:


----------



## lolaB (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't have an all-time favorite polish, but my favorite combo is SH SS over Orly HC


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG that's gorgeous lola! My mani right now is a weak imitation. I have on Essie Aruba Blue, which is a gorgeous color of bright cobalt, but bubbled like you wouldn't believe. So I topped it with Sally Hansen Sea and Be Seen, which is more like a periwinkle with teeny glitter in pink, blue, and aqua. So the glitter sort of matches yours, but it's tiny and mostly what you see is a metalic deep periwinkle. I thought it was a fabulous mani...until I saw yours! lol


----------

